# Guinen looks like a triple wide



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

Guinen still has a month to go (she is due Feb. 27th) and she is already hitting 195lbs. She has always had a habit of throwing triplets, but I wonder if this is the year she decides to have quads.


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

Here is my buck. He was a 10lb baby. I am excited to see what kind of kids he throws. He has the best temperament. He thinks he is my son's lap goat


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is huge! Good luck!


----------



## Alex Kimoto (Dec 16, 2017)

Good luck! Let’s all hope for some healthy, happy, little quads!


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She is big!! Happy kidding


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> She is big!! Happy kidding


Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Wow, she is big! What breed is she?


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> Wow, she is big! What breed is she?


She is a nubian/alpine cross. She is an awesome goat, and she gives over a gallon of milk a day at peak.


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

26 days to go! Yes, I'm counting, lol.


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

I spent yesterday putting up a new girls pen for the lovely oompa loompas and took some new pictures. It looks like Guinen's kids are shifting and her udder is starting to fill very quickly.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Everyone looks good!


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Everyone looks good!


Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree.


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

Guinen only has 11 days to go. She has lost her mucus plug but kids have not dropped yet. Her udder is filling up and it looks like its going to be even larger then normal. I may have to get her a goat bra for the severe case of Dangle Boob she has going on


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

She's in labor! :happygoat:


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

ooh, good luck


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay!!!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Love to have one of her babies. You aren't planning a trip to visit the amazing Mammoth Cave, are you?


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

mariarose said:


> Love to have one of her babies. You aren't planning a trip to visit the amazing Mammoth Cave, are you?


No unfortunately, but I sure would love too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Fingers crossed for healthy babies and easy kidding!!


----------



## Michelle S. (Feb 26, 2018)

Good luck!


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

Still waiting. She has had quite a bit of mucus and is up and down, pawing and talking, but no real hard contractions yet. I came in the house to warm up for a few minutes so she will probably start kidding well I am in here.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she isn't quite pushing yet, but is doing what she is doing.
I go in the house for 15 minutes, then go back out and check her, until I see her pushing, then I watch her close.


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> If she isn't quite pushing yet, but is doing what she is doing.
> I go in the house for 15 minutes, then go back out and check her, until I see her pushing, then I watch her close.


That's pretty much what I've been doing, but I am just so impatient, lol


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow right on Day 150... good girl Guinen. Now show us those pretty twin does


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

SalteyLove said:


> Wow right on Day 150... good girl Guinen. Now show us those pretty twin does


I know, I was surprised, lol. These are my bucks very first kids, so I am pretty excited to see what I get


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Gopher ears...gopher ears...gopher ears! C'mon now!


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

Number 1 is a boy!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Yay for kids! I hope all goes well  

Dumb question from this first timer that’s waiting on kids.... how did you know for sure she was in labor if she wasn’t pushing yet?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

It is not a dumb question at all. But it also is not simple to answer. There are a lot of signs a doe is in labour, but no doe will exhibit all of them, and unless you know your doe, or are very familiar to kidding, you may not know what your doe is telling you. Intrepid has been with or around Guinen for a long time (many kiddings) and is very familiar with her behaviour


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

I can answer your question when I'm at the computer


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

These aren't perfect, but it does show labor before pushing. Most videos seem on only want to show the actual birth, which is not what you are asking about.


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

Number 2 is another boy! These were not on the order form I sent in, lol


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Thank you! That first video was really good to see small contractions.


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

The last one was a perfect little doeling.  I will post pictures in a little bit. Everybody is doing great.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay, congrats!!


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

Korita said:


> Yay for kids! I hope all goes well
> 
> Dumb question from this first timer that's waiting on kids.... how did you know for sure she was in labor if she wasn't pushing yet?


Last night Guinen got very restless and started pawing and acting agitated, which is very out of the norm for her. When I got home from work last night, the first thing I noticed was that babies had dropped completely and she was looking a little more slab sided, and her hip bones were much more prominent. She would periodically shift back and forth from hind leg to the other and then sort of swell up in the upper belly area, right in front of her hips. I did night checks, and her attitude remained pretty much the same all night. She never got down and rested. This morning when I got up for work I went and checked on her and she had a thick stream of clear mucus hanging down. That is the main sign that kidding is evident. She was also having some small contractions, they were just spaced out. Her udder was huge. And by huge, I mean she probably would give a gallon and a half of colostrum if I milked her out. She was completely intolerant of her stall mate being in there with her, when normally they get along very well. The other clue I had was by watching her ears. She is an Nubian/Alpine cross with airplane ears, and she only holds them a certain way when she is in labor.

Since I have known her and her patterns for eight years, it does make it alot easier to know when she will kid.


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

Here is the first boy


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

Second Boy


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

And the little girl


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

First boy's Mine!!!


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

Whole family


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

goathiker said:


> First boy's Mine!!!


He is all yours!


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

@goathiker Here some more pictures of him


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

Here is another picture of the second boy


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks like your girl might have a moon spot on her right hip just above the little white marking.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are all so cute!


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

goathiker said:


> Looks like your girl might have a moon spot on her right hip just above the little white marking.


It sure does! Back out to the barn....


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Oh my gosh they are all so precious! I love the colors on the first boy. 

Thank you for taking the time to tell me how you knew. This is my first time kidding with my girls and 2 of the 3 are first timers themselves. The one I’m watching had that long clear/opaque, thick discharge last night then a bit more this morning that had some amber tinge to it on the last bit. Hoping she goes soon. 

Congrats again on the sweet kids! So cute!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I love love love the doeling's sweet face


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

SalteyLove said:


> I love love love the doeling's sweet face


Me too!


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

They all ended up with a different style of elf ear


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You should put those two buck pics on packgoatcentral you might get some bites.

How many do you want disbudded? We need to work out the appointment for next week. I can call it in.

Fornor or Keck?


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

Who disbudded last year? They did a good job, and I want all 3 done.


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

goathiker said:


> You should put those two buck pics on packgoatcentral you might get some bites


Thank you for the advice. I joined and posted them. Maybe I could sell one as a bottle baby and then Guinen wouldn't have to work so hard to feed them all.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

DARN COMPUTER!!!! No pictures today.

So... You'll be bringing me one when you make that trip to Mammoth Cave, right? Or do a hiking trip in the gorgeous Red River Gorge?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are so cute!!


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

@mariarose I wonder how much shipping would be? :haha:


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I've never shipped. I would not have the first clue. I've always travelled. I'll be going to NC this Autumn and possibly picking up a buckling there. Also possibly delivering a buckling there. I've picked up a buck in VA. Oregon is something else, especially with what is happening in my life. I can't think of an excuse to go there.

I like what I know of your doe. But I know nothing of your buck, and I am looking at bucks to improve my herd again.


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

Here's my buck. He is sweet, seems to be parasite resistant so far, and he loves my son. He is growing very well. My sister is holding him for me and she is 4'7. This picture was taken at 10 months old


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Ohh. I was not challenging your buck OMG he is gorgeous. He is amazing, but I can see why you think I am being difficult.

I am in the middle of a pitched battle with my husband, and I'm afraid you migbt be collateral damage. I'm so sorry. You don't even want to know.

Your buck is gorgeous. I love what I know of your doe. You don't need my baggage. Your kids are beyond amazing. I'm not as awful as you think.


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

I don't think that at all! I just take advantage of every opportunity I have to show Zander off because I am immensely proud and feel quite smug that he's mine, lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------

